# Rear lights



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Are there any other options out there to spice up the look of the rear of the b14, other that altezzas? I know a while back people were working on some skyline look tails but I think that fell through.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SoMissSentra said:


> *Are there any other options out there to spice up the look of the rear of the b14, other that altezzas? I know a while back people were working on some skyline look tails but I think that fell through. *


there are the se-l tails , other than that there are custom ones that can be made.

im makin also the black housing altezza.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

If I were to get altezzas I would go with the smoke ones. I definately like those the best out of altezzas. What are the SE-L?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i selling my home made black housing altezza.


se-l tails are like below.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Email me some info and pics. You told me a while back you would hook me up with info on your Reverse EL Gauges.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i sure will once it finished.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Sounds good.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

LUI will hook you up, that's my boy!


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I hope so.


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=26746


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I know the last thread had a link about clearing the 200SX tails but what about the sentra tails (orange). If not does anybody know where SEL tails or something similar are available?'


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Either you'll have to find em in a junkyard, or order them from a Nissan parts dealer, such as Mossy or Courtesy!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

or you can get them from me


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Liu--U can get SE-L tails??? If so how much???


----------

